# Arrow Wrap Questions and Answers



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks GPR, I tell ya this man works fast. Last night I was talking to him on the phone 9:00 east coast time and I wake up this morning @ 6am and it is posted already. I hope I covered all the questions for all of you.
Thanks one more time GPR


----------



## dunk50 (Dec 7, 2003)

*diameter*

ONe thing you might try to add is a few examples of width vs arrow diameter. For an example. I shoot ACE's (570). What width would I order.


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

Just get yourself a 2$ exacto knife and trim them down to size. Make them your own creation...


----------



## mike (Aug 20, 2002)

one tip i would like to add

instead of trying to line the end of the wrap w/the end of the shaft i overlap it and cut it off with a razor.

perfect every time.


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

dunk50 said:


> ONe thing you might try to add is a few examples of width vs arrow diameter. For an example. I shoot ACE's (570). What width would I order.


I shoot ACE 520's and wraps that are .75" work great.


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks Jim, You hit it right on the head. The .75" wraps overlap 1/16" that is the perfect overlap. For regular carbon shafts 1" is the wraps width and for alum. shafts 1.25" fits and the X-cutter type shafts 1.5" is the wrap to go with. All overlaping 1/8" or less depending if you use the right wrap on the right shaft. Of course if you use a 1.25" width on a carbon the overlap will be greater than 1/16 it will be 1/4 to 3/8". If you use a 1.5" on any shaft smaller than 25 series and up you will have an extreme amount of unnessacery overlap. I hope I summed it up enough for you guys. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me at 207.892.1199


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

I finally got a little time to take some photos of my new arrow wraps by http://www.arrowwrapsunlimited.com today, so I've just got to show them off! 

Adam and I put our heads together and came up with the design. Adam really outdid himself with these wraps!

Eat your hearts out!   














































Oh, by the way, Adam will be adding this design to his products for sale on his site. The only thing different will be Your Archery Handle or name on the wrap. It will be called the GPR. 

So if you like the wrap and want some for yourself, give him a call and order some. His email address and phone number are on his website.

Dick


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks GPR, Yes every one these will go onto the site within the next few weeks. All you have to do is supply me with your name or AT handle to put onto the wraps. GPR they look even better on the shaft the the pix I sent to you.
Thanks for the post


----------



## Michigander (Jul 31, 2002)

Pretty nice lookig wraps there GPR.I really like those. Don't think I could paint that one on too easily.  
Jerry


----------

